# Should I run just 1 impeller shear bolt



## Snowmaybe (Nov 11, 2017)

My Husqvarna has 2 impeller shear bolts but they did not shear and I have pulley and shaft damage. I am going to have to replace both. I think maybe it was just freak thing or maybe poor design. It's a 1130SB XLS.


----------



## sciphi (May 5, 2014)

Given the rocky terrain you are blowing, go for it. Better to replace a shear pin than a gearbox. Keep some spares on hand and maybe practice changing one so when you need to, it's a quick job.


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

Are you sure the impeller retaining bolts are shear bolts. My Craftsman 1130 has all the features of a Husqvarna and has 2 bolts securing the impeller and they did not appear to be shear bolts since there was no weakening grooves or similar. My Ariens has 2 roll pins securing the impeller so they will not shear.

If you only use one bolt it may bend and be difficult to remove. Have you checked with your dealer on the correct bolts?

Good luck.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

those are NOT shear bolts, Call a shop if you don't believe me. Only the augers have shear bolts or pins.


----------



## Snowmaybe (Nov 11, 2017)

Dauntae said:


> those are NOT shear bolts, Call a shop if you don't believe me. Only the augers have shear bolts or pins.


https://youtu.be/05Ts2q5MjFM


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

Snowmaybe said:


> https://youtu.be/05Ts2q5MjFM


those are not "shear" pins, vid shows "roll" pin which are made of hardened steel


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I second Vinny ... the impellers are held on by roll pins. You can get them at any hardware store. I would put in the amount they had.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

Yes as I said, NOT shear pins, Worked on many of the model in the vid, They do not use shear pins on the impeller. Roll pins are cheap and easy to install, Just put some in on the impeller on a Ariens I am rebuilding.


----------



## Snowmaybe (Nov 11, 2017)

Well that's what I am talking about. I asked Husqvarna and they said don't use grade 8 or 5 bolts they are too strong. I checked and it had grade 5. I think that explains the damage.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

They may of thought you were talking about the augers, My brother has a Husqvarna and they are NOT shear bolts on the impeller.


----------

